# What's your feed?



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

What do you guys feed your dogs? 
Perhaps mention the breed and what you feed it during the season and the off-season and why.

My ES gets Iams Large Breed all year round plus at least a cup of Bil-Jac frozen every day this season. I use Iams because she likes it, stools are good, and it's relatively high in protein and fat. I'm trying to get her weight up a little which is a little hard when she's active.


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

I run labs and when the season rolls around i feed em Purina High Pro. It seems to give them the extra energy they need for a long day in the field.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

great questions as I often wonder as well what other people feed their hunting/performance dogs. I have a lab as well and hunt pheasants a lot. She gets Iams Large breed dry 2x daily and the night and morning before the hunt she gets iams lamb/rice canned food with their savory sauce. During or in between hunts I feed her all natural beef 'energy sticks'. Lots of electrolytes, glucose, protein, etc. Not sure if they help or not but I certainly haven't seen otherwise.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

My lab Woody is on Purina Pro Plan Premium Performance all year round. He is one of the only labs you will see that isn't fat. He is also not that excited about food in his bowl either. I have tried Diamond, Science diet, Iam, and Eukanuba. The pro plan has done the best job of keeping weight on him and he seems to like it better than the rest also. When out of state hunting him for ducks in the AM and upland the rest of the day I also give him canned food and anything else I have in my hand.
I have to tell you tough that each dog will be different. This is working right now so I am all about it. When all is said and done, he is very well taken care of and he does a good job of taking care of me too.

Good luck
Rob


----------



## dblbrldave (Apr 16, 2004)

You may want to do some research on dog foods. It can be very disturbing what you actually find that they put into dog foods. My family has lost 2 young dogs (6-8yrs old)to cancer and had cancer removed from my present dog (5yr old). 
I feed mine wellness which is supposed to be made from human consumption quality meats not byproducts.
Do a search for "cancer causing dog foods" and read some of the research papers. They put a lot of artificial preservatives in name brand dog foods which includes antifreeze.
Do it for your dogs health. I did.
Dave


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

We feed our dogs fresh chicken breasts and whole grain rice. When the chicken breasts are on manager's special (big sale price) we buy a ton of packs for about $2.00 apiece and put them in the freezer. 
The breasts are either boiled or broiled chopped up and served with the rice.
They get a 1/2 cup of dry food each in the evening.

We no longer use canned dog food. It rots their teeth.


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

I feed Iams in the green bags, small or large chunk depending upon what I find on sale. When I run the dogs during the season I feed Eukanuba premium pro performance. They eat it well and it seems to give them a boost for all day. I also feel that they perform better if I feed them in the am and pm instead of once a day like the rest of the year. 

www.nimisilacreekkennels.com


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

proplan for my britt


----------

